# Gas mask man haunts woods



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Another weird one........

_A SINISTER figure has reportedly been caught on camera lurking in the woods in western Switzerland. 
Dressed in a military uniform with a gas mask covering his face, the figure, known as 'Le Loyon', is said to have been haunting the woods for the past decade. He apparently walks the same route every day.

However, there was no evidence of his existence until local news website Le Matin published the first known photograph of the mystery man last month, and now police are trying to track him down. But is it for real?_

Story in the link.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, so they want him to be less threatening even though he hasn't shown any signs of aggressive behavior for 10 years?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Perhaps it's just a nature lover who has bad allergies...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You haven't issued passports to any of your zombie minions by chance, have you, Zurgh?:googly:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure why any of my zombies would wear a gas mask, since they don't breath n' all...:googly:


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

If he's a zombie, that just means the gas mask didn't work I think.


----------

